# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Repairing captured nuts in plastic or stripped plastic threads

## theeddies



----------

desbromilow (Jun 15, 2020),

Duke_of_URL (Jun 16, 2020),

Jon (Jun 18, 2020),

rgsparber (Jun 21, 2020),

Sleykin (Jun 22, 2020)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks theeddies! We've added your Captured Nut Replacement Method to our Fastening category,
as well as to your builder page: theeddies's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Captured Nut Replacement Method
 by theeddies

tags:
fasteners, repair

----------

